# Diamond Resorts Points Give Back



## hellerhill68 (Aug 10, 2017)

I have read some posts about DRI taking deeds back. Do they same with points?


----------



## nuwermj (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes, points or deeds. (but not European Collection points)


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 10, 2017)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sticky-dri-now-accepting-deedbacks.224859/


----------

